# Base giratoria eléctrica



## qasem (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola , estoy trabajando en un brazo hidraúlico y me gustaria saber como poder hacer de forma sencilla un base giratoria de 180º  y la cual sea automática , en este caso me refiero a que no sea por el sistema hidraúlico de las geringuillas, además no me vendria mal un poco de información acerca de la programación con un arduino, un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.directindustry.es/cat/ca...s-colectores-electricos-rotativos-CB-751.html


----------

